# Ascorbic Acid



## luigimaldini (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello, I read that ascorbic acid is very effective for the treatment of water, I wonder how much of ascorbic acid per liter must be provided. Cheers


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Most people use store bought dechlorinator... its cheaper and works faster.

Also ascorbic acid (vitamin C) can mess with PH and dissolved oxygen. As for exact dosing, 1000mg Vitamin C tablet / 50 gallons was about the only thing I could find that wasnt related to treating or cleaning large water storage. The dosing used there is not safe for aquariums.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

luigi, don't play around with your water chemistry too much as it is not going to help your cariba's -- it will only add stress to them..making matters worse....Also i agree with AEgir about using dechlorinator -- or if there is no ammonia (Chloramine) used in the water..then you can let it sit for a day before you use that water for a water change ( just make sure the temperature is similar)


----------



## luigimaldini (Feb 11, 2016)

Sanchezi said:


> luigi, don't play around with your water chemistry too much as it is not going to help your cariba's -- it will only add stress to them..making matters worse....Also i agree with AEgir about using dechlorinator -- or if there is no ammonia (Chloramine) used in the water..then you can let it sit for a day before you use that water for a water change ( just make sure the temperature is similar)


Ok friend sanchezi, only read the net about it, I always leave water 1 day resting and doing the water change, for now I will continue doing so. Thanks and regards


----------

